

GoDaddy's DNS Servers Go Down, Along With Thousands of Sites in Europe - onuryavuz


======
speleding
The DNS servers now seem to be up intermittently. The GoDaddy site still lets
you modify the name servers, so I pointed a few domains at Route 53 and
because the NS records have a very long TTL that fixes it for most of the
customers once their DNS gets a single query through.

------
silviorelli
GoDaddy confirms the issue, seems to affect EMEA area DNSs only
[http://support.godaddy.com/system-alerts/](http://support.godaddy.com/system-
alerts/)

------
erdemg
Don't see any updates from GoDaddy yet, and our site's been down for at least
an hour.

Anyone with a solution?

------
izietto
Our site ([https://www.tascout.com](https://www.tascout.com)) is affected

------
ozgurakcali
Our website is down, too. Seemingly most of europe is affected

------
ryanshawty
Resolved December 31, 1969 at 5:00 PM

